# Any movement regarding the iPhone?

## Jkay

I'd love to see the new iPhone recognized, so I don't have to use that tripe, iTunes, on a Windows machine anymore.

----------

## InvalidComponent

Why won't you code the support yourself?  :Wink: 

----------

## broken_chaos

I suppose there are a few problems with getting iPhone support right now.

First of all, it's only available in the USA, and isn't exactly something one can usably export. Second, it's expensive. Third, most people who currently have one *probably* aren't software developers. So I'd think that if you bought an iPhone for a USA-based software developer involved with some work on iPod supporting software currently, they'd probably start working on support for it...

(And honestly I don't think there are *that* many Linux users with one either, not enough demand to make it a top priority...)

----------

## Jkay

Yes, I had realized the whole "USA only" problem .. well, we'll see how things work out.

----------

## InvalidComponent

Have you tried searching the net for a Linux-based iTunes clone? Or running it with Wine?

----------

## Jkay

Amarok handles iPods very well, but not the "iPod" inside of an iPhone. I went over to their community forums and they were silent on the matter.

It's not a question of using iTunes on a Windows machine; I have one in the house; it's that iTunes is terrible, compared to Amarok.

----------

## Benny007

There is an theoretical solution, but not implementation yet.

You can check a bit more descriptive explanation (and some of my apple hate cry  :Wink:  ) here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4434251.html#4434251

----------

## ToeiRei

I don't see any motivation for supporting it atm as (cr)apple can only be bought via Credit Card right now (see: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98066/from/atom10)

The underlaying thought is obvious: You can track credit cards and their users but not cash. By enforcing the usage of credit cards you can easily see who buys IPhones that never activate the AT&T deal (or whoever has the Apple blessing in your country). 

Reminds me of the Sony bmg copy protection crap... Just another way of tracking users...

----------

## Benny007

Do you really believe that they can't track you with nokia/sony/xxx mobile phones?  :Smile: 

I am sure "they" can. The questions are.

Do they really want to track you? (mass anonymity)

Who are they?

Is the mobile phone the best way to track you? (I believe in most cases it is not)

----------

## picard66

http://mattcolyer.com/projects/iphone-module/

----------

## movrev

 *picard66 wrote:*   

> http://mattcolyer.com/projects/iphone-module/

 

Here's another iPhone owner and Gentoo user. I do have a macbook pro with itunes and all that, but that's not my main machine and I'd gladly stop using itunes as the only feature I like is cover flow.

Now, regarding this iphone-module; not only have I not been able to find it in the kernel, but when I connect the iphone to any usb port in my machine it indeed start charging (note that I'm using 1.1.1 firmware and kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9) So, unless they've already included the code inside the kernel by default, it just works out of the box. On another note, I haven't been able to synce the iphone data with any linux program yet, but I have been able to download/erase the pictures from the camera roll using the latest libgphoto2 (2.4.0-r1) and a program that interfaces thru it, like f-spot or gtkam.

So, it's not much yet, but I'm still happy with the quick advances regarding this device.

----------

